# '68 GTO....Need a Rally Gauge.



## ptc180 (May 3, 2011)

Anybody out there know where I can find a New Rally Gauge 
for my '68 GTO?? I've tried Ames & OPG and both have them on 
ENDLESS Back-order. ugh!

Any suggestions would be much appreciated.

Pat / Daytona:confused


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Try Pete serio at precision Pontiac....he builds gauge sets for GTOs....Eric:cheers


----------



## markpetersonii (Jul 14, 2010)

Muscle Car Parts, Pontiac GTO Parts, NOS GM Auto Part, Trans AM, Oldsmobile 442 Cutlass, Buick GS Skylark, Firebird, Bonneville, Grand Prix, Catalina, Olds 88 98, Starfire, Chroming, Polishing, Welding, Stainless Steel Straightening, Aluminum, Restor

Dale's Restoration Parts - Restoration & Parts For Your Classic GM Muscle Car


----------

